# In loving memory of Delta.



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Back in 2007 Delta our boxer came to us from the local rescue centre. The whole family loved her and she in turn loved everyone. 1 year ago, today (3rd) we had to let her go. One of the saddest days of our lives. Her first few years with us she would help Jake our other boxer, who was deaf. After Jake she looked after Trixie, our last boxer. For the whole family it was 13 and a half years of pleasure. Delta you will always be missed. Always in our thoughts.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Always in our hearts, never forgotten.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, 

Run free Delta X


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Run free Delta they are so missed.


----------

